# New Bike Is Here.



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent. It looks great. Especially that last picture B)

Looks like some good riding weather this weekend. Still need to fit some SPD's though


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats one heroic looking model you've got on the last photo :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice looking bike :thumbsup:

I don't know anything about bikes, but a bloke I'm working with at the moment told me his wheels cost Â£500 each 

Apparently, his spokes aren't round but are like blades - not very nice when he came off and stuck his hand in the turning wheel - fortunately his watch bracelet took the brunt of the impact from the spokes, but the wheel was a write-off


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks good, enjoy it!

btw who built that wall? I'm no bricky but that top row of blocks


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Ian. Get rid of the spoke refectors (NOT COOL! :lol, buy yourself some SPD pedal and shoes, helment and hydration back-pack then get out and ride! (you'll probably need to get out of those jeans too!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Very nice bike Ian. I'm not really into mountain bikes but I'd go for that! :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Nice one Ian. Get rid of the spoke refectors (NOT COOL! :lol: ), buy yourself some SPD pedal and shoes, helment and hydration back-pack then get out and ride! (you'll probably need to get out of those jeans too!


Nice bike, first one? Yep, the spoke reflectors have got to go but I'd hang fire on the SPD business till you get settled, I prefer cages.  You need a little frame bag for you mobile, coins, cycle tool and mars bar etc

Helmet?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah yes very nice........................a bike :lol:

The last bike I rode was one of our test drivers at Lommel....Els her name was.....very nice too! :tongue2:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> [Nice bike, first one? Yep, the spoke reflectors have got to go but I'd hang fire on the SPD business till you get settled, I prefer cages.  You need a little frame bag for you mobile, coins, cycle tool and mars bar etc
> 
> Helmet?


Funny about spoke reflectors lacking street cred, but we would probably spend over Â£100 for a jacket with reflective strips.

I agree about wating a while on the issue of SPDs, but then I would buy Time Alium Pedals - double sided, with plenty of float, and excellent with mountain bike shoes, which you can walk in. Only prob with racing shoes and SPDs is the fact that you can put your foot a zero mph at traffic lights, skid in the road surface and get killed by a double decker slowing alongside you.

Helmets - don't get me started.









In 1981 I entered a Vauxhall Viva via the windcreen. The driver said "Are you alright, youth?" (Polite enquiry about one's health is a required part of N E Derbyshire etiquette, and the flattery of the word youth - I was 37 at the time - a bonus). 

"No, I'm not f****ng alright" I had just time to reply as the car stopped causing me to slide off the bonnet still attached to the bike *by toeclips and shoeplates*.

In 2001, almost to the anniversary, I circumvented a 'youth's' Vauxhall Nova, having just had time to call his mate driving the the preceding car a 'cult' (this was West Oxfordshire after all, an area used to art criticism).

Both accidents were caused by kids turning right, across me, the second one almost outside Witney police station.

In both cases the driver's insurance coughed up, but in the second incident the driver wasn't charged with anything and it was made clear to me that this and the size of the payment to me was affected by the fact that *I wasn't wearing a helmet*. h34r:

Now the 710 insists I have to wear a helmet even when I am on the front of the tandem, and she is helmetless on the back. Has she got plans? h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Ian. Get rid of the spoke refectors (NOT COOL! :lol: ), buy yourself some SPD pedal and shoes, helment and hydration back-pack then get out and ride! (you'll probably need to get out of those jeans too!
> ...


Mark you are so 'old school'! you need to get down with the kids! :lol:

BTW - as I tell the kids i do cycling safety with_ 'you've only got one head!'_


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, not what i would usually go for but very nice. Im after a XC bike atm. Orange crush :wub:



Stuart Davies said:


> Get rid of the spoke reflectors (NOT COOL! :lol


Yup, and if your only riding in the day take the reflectors off the bars and seat post too


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I nearly killed a yoof a few months ago, dressed in black, in the dead of night, the only thing I saw was his spoke reflector. No lights, no reflective clothing and absolutley no road sense!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Looks pretty cool, not what i would usually go for but very nice. Im after a XC bike atm. Orange crush :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised this thread is still going. :blink:

ALL reflectors are now OFF. I'd rather be run over than look un-cool probably









Also, I have now fitted fatter tyres for a bit more off road ability. B)

Puncture on first ride has now resulted in investment in tubes, pump, levers etc. :download:

I have stopped short of wearing Oakley shades, cladding myself in Lycra and shaving my legs


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You want to have those forks last a long time.........

Get some neoprene lizard skins that wrap around keep em clean. Clean them once in a while and use some judy butter under the seals a few times per year, makes for smooth front end

fork skins, but get black 

http://lizardskins.com/products/view_produ...p;page_number=1

Judy Butter biking stuff has cool names, the old stuff only

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lube/r...353_131crx.aspx

Chain stay skins, I use em in the woods stops any chain ping

http://lizardskins.com/products/view_produ...p;page_number=1

And get some synth lube for the chain

Yep the fun starts 

.............


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Steve said:


> ALL reflectors are now OFF. I'd rather be run over than look un-cool probably


 :thumbup:



Steve said:


> Also, I have now fitted fatter tyres for a bit more off road ability. B)














Steve said:


> Puncture on first ride has now resulted in investment in tubes, pump, levers etc. :download:


Buy Schwalbe puncture proof tyres. I hate punctures but I used to pick up a lot on the rough canal towpaths nearby. I changed to these tyres over a year ago and have not had one since on either of my bikes, I don't even take puncture kit out anymore, that's not tempting fate, I don't think I could get these tyres back on the rims on my own.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Steve said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty cool, not what i would usually go for but very nice. Im after a XC bike atm. Orange crush :wub:
> ...


Then you probably will be.......I certainly hope not but........

I just do not understand this ratio of coolness/safety Do you wear your seat belt in your car because its the law or because you want to?

I don't want to start a debate on helmets/reflectors/seat belts et al, I have been at work for an hour and am getting bored now :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Then you probably will be.......I certainly hope not but........
> 
> I just do not understand this ratio of coolness/safety Do you wear your seat belt in your car because its the law or because you want to?
> 
> I don't want to start a debate on helmets/reflectors/seat belts et al, I have been at work for an hour and am getting bored now :lol:


Leave the guy alone, he's learning fast 

I hardly ever wear my seat belt because it creases my shirts.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I hardly ever wear my seat belt because it creases my shirts.


I agree, nothing worse than a creased pink polyester.


----------

